# Release date for R35



## Paul C (Jun 6, 2002)

Anybody know what date it's bein released?


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Should be at the 2003 Tokyo motor show.
Sales should begin in the first quarter of 2004. I'm betting on january as that is the month every GTR has been released on


----------



## Skylining (Jun 28, 2001)

*23 Jan 2003*

I'll bet 23 Jan 2003, 

Paul.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## S2kRob (May 11, 2002)

I don't know how much longer I can wait. Hopefully they will have a teaser at this year's TAS. There is also a rumor that the car will actually be released at the Detroit Auto Show, to demonstrate the new found focus on the world market.

I don't care where, I just care when. I saw a 350Z today and I am going totally nuts lusting after that car, but want to hold out for the big-daddy GTR.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

I'm not sure when but i know that it's in the year 2004.


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

price .. gimme a price !!!!! arrgghhhh


----------



## Paul C (Jun 6, 2002)

Any update on tha release date????


----------



## xsvoid (Sep 15, 2002)

*release date*

I was reading autocar yesterday, they speculate release date for Jan 05.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I*

think it is the 8th jan


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

I read 2005 as well (in one of the Japanese mags).

One thing's for sure... if Nissan doesn't show the production model at the Tokyo Motor Show in October this year then we can forget about it until 2005 at a minimum.

Cya O!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Just thought I'd add some recent news on the release date in case it hasn't been said already. This comes via Bean who pointed the magazine article out to me - so all credit to him on this info.

In the latest edition of Holiday Car magazine in Japan they have a timeline for release of the next gen GT-R. Apparently, it will be in the public's hands around mid-2006. Also, I think the mag said that the US release will be at the Detroit Motor Show.

Also, there doesn't appear to be news suggesting that the engine (eg. 3.3l twin turbo, etc.) and drivetrain details that have already been discussed on this board and elsewhere have changed.

I guess there's not much point of waiting for something new if you're in the market for a GT-R.

Cya O!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

That font of fact, Auto Express, seems to suggest release for press evaluation Dec 2003, implying official launch to joe public of January 2004.

The reality is, it is when it is and not before!

Mind you, the new MG Rover Xpower SV (with 5L V8) seems to have some of the GT-R spirit!


----------



## Paul C (Jun 6, 2002)

Can't believe it's going to be nearly 2 years away considering that all the pics have been out for so long and also that the car has been at shows an stuff.

Can't be bothered waiting that long so I'm gonna stick with my 200


----------



## Teddy (Jun 9, 2002)

New Nissan Supercar Stalls



Plans to revive the most famous name in the Japanese car industry are in disarray. The launch of Nissan's Skyline GT-R successor - to be badged simply GT-R - is months behind schedule, and the model won't make its debut at this year's Tokyo Motor Show as originally planned.

Speculation has dogged the vehicle's styling, engine and transmission, but our source says the whole project has yet to be signed off. Nissan boss Carlos Ghosn will only confirm the car is "in the pipeline".

If it comes, the next GT-R will get an all-new body inspired by the aggressive concept seen at Tokyo in 2001. The car is said to feature a huge airdam and more functional headlights, and the prototypes were tested using two different engines. Whichever is used, with 400bhp the GT-R will easily break the company's self-imposed 280bhp power limit.

Comments: 0 Article from: Auto Express


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

so they are definetly making it??


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

There was an interview with Carlos Ghosn recently where he answered a few questions about it.
Basically they are making it but it'll be 2005 before you see one for sale.


----------

